# New Wheeler Dealers series



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

I noticed an advert for the new series of Wheeler Dealers which began last night. Did anyone watch it ? was it any good without Big Ed ? I thought the more recent ones were a bit naff with too much scripting. I will have to watch it and see if the new partnership works .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not optimistic - if they had any intention of fixing the obvious issues with the last series or two, then presumably they'd have told Ed that to stop him leaving.

I suspect it will go the way of most of Discovery's output these days - scripted reality for men (who will sit in the pub bitching about their missus watching dross like The Only Way is Essex and Made in Chelsea, then go home and watch basically the same thing on Discovery - Fast 'n' Loud, I'm looking at you).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just watched it on Catch Up TV. Escort RS.. 
Entertaining ??? Interesting NO. Could be so much better, I don't think Ed could have made that content any better.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I enjoyed it and like the concept, just wish mike brewer would do one :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> I don't think Ed could have made that content any better.


No, that's the problem. As much as I like Edd, I'd quite happily watch the new series if I thought they'd go back to the old format. Ant Anstead is a good enough mechanic and presenter on For the Love of Cars, so I have nothing against him taking over as such.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> I enjoyed it and like the concept, just wish mike brewer would do one :roll:


Is Mike in the workshop as much as he was in the last series though? That was an indication of how they were dumbing it down - They seemed to want more 'cheeky car sales character' and less in depth mechanics, so they began to bring Mike in to the workshop more and more.

And lets face it, it's cheaper to do all the hard work off camera then get Mike to just bolt some parts onto a car, than it is to meticulously film someone dismantling, fault-finding, fixing and rebuilding, then edit that down to a usable show.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Spandex said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed it and like the concept, just wish mike brewer would do one :roll:
> ...


Not in this week's. Just sourced car, parts and new wheels which he got powder coated!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

New mechanic was okay.

Brewer still not great.

Spoiler alert- Too many shows now where they sell it back to the original owner, happened a few times already. Makes you wonder if 'deal' done to get car refurbed at a fixed cost.

When you add in the 53 hours labour (and only 53 hours for Ant - really, including full engine strip out, turbo strip and rebuild and all that fibreglass messing about) at garage rates plus VAT they made virtually nothing...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've never really been a fan of Wheeler Dealers - Mike Brewer's a tad annoying, and the whole selling the car to make a quick buck thing is too materialistic for me - much prefer Car S.O.S. with Tim and Fuzz, who normally rebuild cars belonging to people who've done much for others and deserve something back. And the new series starts this Monday 8th Jan on More4 at 9pm.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Another thumbs up for Car SOS. I really enjoy that show, and it benefits from no one saying "Hold out ya haaaaaaaaand" or "I've only paid a bag of saaaaaaand". Most annoying!


----------



## douglasgdmw (Jun 7, 2016)

The new series is not a massive improvement but I do like Ant as an Edd replacement. However would have been equally happy if Edd had stayed on with some improved mechanical involvement. However its good that Ant is at least trying to explain some of the mechanical characteristics like the Turbo on the Escort and the Head Gasket on the Toyota.

I am a complete technical numpty with cars so the explanations to my basic knowledge are useful.

I often watched Car SOS, but the set up scenario of blagging really started to annoy.


----------



## douglasgdmw (Jun 7, 2016)

Also forgot to say that there is a brand new series called "Goblin Works Garage" starting on Thursday (11th Jan) on Quest.

Looks like they do some car customs so its on series link to see whether it is any good. There was a right up on their slammed Defender 90 in Land Rover Monthly.

George


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Ive seen this advertised on telly the past few days. Looks worthy of viewing. And thankfully it's on poor man's telly, unlike WDs that's on posh telly I don't have access to!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Strippers, Cars for Cash.
I found this interesting, 2 teams of 2 buy cars cheap strip them to see who makes the most profit.
10pm Friday, National Geographic channel. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Strippers, Cars for Cash.
> I found this interesting, 2 teams of 2 buy cars cheap strip them to see who makes the most profit.
> 10pm Friday, National Geographic channel.
> Hoggy.


Been watching that for a while.

Really enjoyable.

Would you buy a car from Frankie?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Shug750S said:


> Been watching that for a while. Really enjoyable.
> Would you buy a car from Frankie?


Hi, Probably wouldn't complain if it went wrong. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## douglasgdmw (Jun 7, 2016)

What was the series where a dodgy cockey would buy a classic car and another customiser would work on it, then it would get assess by an auction expert to see whether they made a profit.

The bodges on the program were really bad, if I remember they ran a phone competition for one of their 911's which would have required £1000's to be spent to rectify their mistakes.

George


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Classic Car Rescue. Load of rubbish - always a drama. Dropped something on a freshly painted car, broke a windscreen when fitting it and its the only one in the country etc etc. Absolute nonsense from start to finish.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Salvage Hunters, Classic Cars. New Series, Looks interesting.
Quest 9 PM Wednesdays. 
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

douglasgdmw said:


> Also forgot to say that there is a brand new series called "Goblin Works Garage" starting on Thursday (11th Jan) on Quest.
> 
> Looks like they do some car customs so its on series link to see whether it is any good. There was a right up on their slammed Defender 90 in Land Rover Monthly.
> 
> George


Already enjoying this and we've only made the first break!

I mean... there is one distinct advantage, wheeler dealers have Mike Brewer, goblin garage have...




























... well they have 'Not Mike Brewer'!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Watching it now, Girls O.K. but not too sure about the programme content yet.?? [smiley=zzz.gif]
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's not bad, the little cut away story with the Norton was fun... although the close up of matey's man piece wasn't necessary :lol:

Could have a bit more technical info if I'm honest, to keep it interesting.

The nice thing was they spent the money on the car to get it perfect... not a slap dash effort that turns out to be crap like some programmes do!


----------



## hoody (Jul 9, 2011)

ant > ed ! Agree about brewer though but i guess they had to have something resembling continuity...

Searching for goblin garage as I type


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quite enjoyed this....https://uktvplay.uktv.co.uk/shows/yiann ... ch-online/


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Car S.O.S is an enjoyable watch, then again I used to like bangla bangers or chop shop when they were on with leepu the designer and Bernie the cockney mechanic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasgdmw (Jun 7, 2016)

My Sky Q box recorded the Barrett Jackson auctions out of the blue for me. The show was a little bit repetitive due to the nature but put it on fast forward and stopped at any cars that I thought were interesting.

What was a bit strange was the prices. Think a Lamborghini Diablo went for $140k dollars and the next one up was a pick up truck which went for $160k. Strange world across the pond !!!

May be on catchup if anyone is bored and want to see what the americans spend their bucks on.

George


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've seen that a couple of times. People paying really silly money for strange cars sometimes.
Unfortunately I cannot stand (or understand) those gabbling american auctioneers.


----------

